# My 7.5 Inch Mannie



## manuelmedina (Oct 27, 2008)

I've never posted pics of it in all this time I bought it from George in april 09 as my birthday present, and it grew 3.5 inches in 2 1/2 years, enjoy!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2011)

Fantastic looking manny


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

I thought you wanted a piraya!









Thats one badass manny you got their !


----------



## manuelmedina (Oct 27, 2008)

Piranha-Freak101 said:


> I thought you wanted a piraya!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know I guess sometimes I grow desperate that my mannie doesn't grow as quick as pygos do, by now I bet a piraya would be double the size of my mannie but then again I really like my mannie


----------



## manuelmedina (Oct 27, 2008)

ksls said:


> Fantastic looking manny


Thank you ksls for uploading the pics for me


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

awesome manny. they always reminds me of a parrot

awesome manny. they always reminds me of a parrot


----------



## Uno (Feb 6, 2010)

i love the manny man!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice kick ass Manny you got there!...He rocks like a BLACK SABBATH concert!!!....


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

very nice manny


----------



## KevinB (Sep 6, 2009)

Sweet looking Manny you have there


----------



## manuelmedina (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks guys, I am recently looking for a 120 gallon tank for it, I have it in a 55 g right now and I can tell it's a bit small for it now


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

very nice manny, congrats.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

nice looking manny bud! i got mine right around the same time u got urs at about the same exact size. Mine is jus a hair under 8"...they sure do grow slow, but sure are damn beautiful and full of spunk!


----------



## manuelmedina (Oct 27, 2008)

the_w8 said:


> nice looking manny bud! i got mine right around the same time u got urs at about the same exact size. Mine is jus a hair under 8"...they sure do grow slow, but sure are damn beautiful and full of spunk!


Thanks the_w8 I know they grow slow and i still waiting until it grows into a monster, wondering if you are going to post some pics of your manny, i remember seen a few pics of it when you first got it, would love to see it.


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

looks good


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

Looking sweet !!! LOVE them 'open mouth' shots.


----------



## manuelmedina (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Master1313 (Jan 22, 2011)

i want him


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

The envy!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i seriously love those first few pictures of this fish. that jaw is insane lol








old post but priceless fish


----------



## canadianforever (Nov 2, 2012)

I love the open mouth pic  just curious does anyone know the size of the largest mannie In captivity?


----------

